# Vape King Head Office December Operations



## Stroodlepuff (7/12/15)

*Vape King Head Office will be open until 13:00 on 24 December 2015, we will be here to serve all your vaping needs until then.

We will then be closed until 04 January 2016.

We will be closed 16 December 2015

There will be no shipping of orders after 23 December at 12:00 so be sure to get all your vape gear and liquids before then.

Normal operations will resume on 04 January 2016.*

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2 | Informative 1 | Useful 2


----------

